# Got a bird in Ringold Ga



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a homer. Need a home . I have a post Chuck, the sad pigeon. Mike


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

If you can't find someone local to take him I would. I have several old timers I figure if they have been around for the long haul then they deserve to retire in safety


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Thx, can I box him up and mail?, mike


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Sure can Mike


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Really. I can mail him?


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes you can


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey man it looks like your going to keep him. That's awesome good luck with him and try not to let people get to you on the forum


----------

